# Black screen again. This time permanent



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, I got a Roku tv and haven't used the stream in maybe 10 days. Fired it up to watch the expanse and I get a TiVo home screen. When I go to anything other than that I get a black screen. Even choosing Netflix I get sound but no video. Thanks TiVo.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's the girlfriend chip in the tivo. Neglect her for ten days, and she cuts you off... 

I'm sure you tried a restart?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Same thing here but not from lack of use ... I didn't have time for a reboot so I left it until this morning .. Today home screen is back (I never rebooted but it might have rebooted on its own?) .. looks like a reset as I lost Disney+, Prime, HBO/Max. Easy to add them back .. don't know what happened.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Same here..only I did do the restart. When home screen returned Netflix was only provider. I had to do a long push on the circle and one by one restore my streamers. Took about a minute altogether. Are regular schmucks getting the new update yet?


----------

